# Coil Building - To Space or Not



## DougP (12/8/21)

Have been watching this with interest on other Public Vape Forums and there appears to be a hung jury.

Interested to see what the sentiment is on here:

* Question
Spaced or compressed coil/coils when building on a RTA for best flavor*

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/8/21)

I prefer compressed, not spaced... that is how I wrap for my MTL's (round wire) and (R)DL's (flat wire) and at a max of 50w on the DL's, it works perfect for me. Going higher up on the power and more airflow scale I can imagine spacing it would work better, but that is not for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Stranger (12/8/21)

I do both and dependent on what wire and what tank. As a rule of thumb the thicker the wire the easier I find to space to cover airflow holes whilst getting the ohms I want. Thinner wire I use parallel and contact ... no spacing.

Claptons I will usually contact and not space .

Where I do play is the twisted, thicker wire is better for me contact and the thinner twisted I often need to space.

I did do a thread or two whereby I said I got just as much or better flavour from a single wire build than an exotic. Too many variables for a definitive answer.

No look what you made me do, I had to use big words there. ... Muppet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DougP (12/8/21)

Stranger said:


> I do both and dependent on what wire and what tank. As a rule of thumb the thicker the wire the easier I find to space to cover airflow holes whilst getting the ohms I want. Thinner wire I use parallel and contact ... no spacing.
> 
> Claptons I will usually contact and not space .
> 
> ...


Great response...those big words....EISH 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/8/21)

Can't really give an informed comment as I've never spaced a coil in all my time vaping. I prefer the sturdiness of a contact coil. Plus it looks prettier in my opinion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (12/8/21)

Spaced coils only for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (12/8/21)

It depends. If there's space to space them I space them. Some tanks, like the Wasp, have wide airflows and therefore they do better with wider coils. So for those I will space them. 

MTL seldom gets spaced. They normally have smaller airflows onto the coil. So they get compacted to get as much coil in the way of the airflow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

